# North Dakota Juvie shoot



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

The juvies are starting to show in ND!


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Thats the best news i've heard all day!!!

I'm leaving in the morning to meet the relatives for four days in SE Nodak... Hope we find a few!

Nice Work!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I love those young little guys


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice going! From what Ive been hearing NE South Dakota is the place to be right now for juvies and ross. :beer:


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

J.D. said:


> Nice going! From what Ive been hearing NE South Dakota is the place to be right now for juvies and ross. :beer:


It is if you want to shoot them in the a$$, they are heading north. I would be in ND and hit them in the face


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

With the temps and the winds ND is the place now, but there were plenty still in SD this weekend (and probably still are).

Good hunt!


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

This is from this morning in southern ND. Juvies are pushing north. Hopefully with this weather their will still be some around in southern ND this weekend.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I thought there wasn't any juvies this year? :thumb:

Great shoot guys.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice, looks like you guys had some fun.

Ok, call me a newb, well I am. But how does the juvy portion of the migration go? I mean do they get pretty scattered out? I am just talking on a typical year. Do they ususally stay for awhile since they don't need to get mates? Also, how well does decoying them work? And is it the same as decoying adult light geese? Thanks. I am just getting into snow goose hunting, and I am addicted. I can't find anything to beat the rush of having that many geese come into your decoys. Thanks for the help.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

juvies are typically the last of the light geese to move through. they can range in flocks of 5 birds mixed with darks, to roost of thousands of birds with the majority being juvies. we hunted a roost over the weekend that was holding between 4-500 snows, mostly juvies snows and ross, and yes, they tend to decoy much better. you still need to have a little luck though. if anything in your spread is shining or very out of place, even juvies will bust you and flair out.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Alright thanks for the help.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

BigT said:


> J.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Nice going! From what Ive been hearing NE South Dakota is the place to be right now for juvies and ross. :beer:
> ...


They head north in the spring? Oh snap, does that mean they have already come through Nebraska? Ive been eagerly waiting their arrival, I hope I didnt miss them!!!


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

dont know of too many people that post they are shooting juvies in their home state especially if you are from north dakota. I would guess he is not hunting north dakota but south dakota somewhere or maybe nebraska/missouri.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

goosehauler22 said:


> dont know of too many people that post they are shooting juvies in their home state especially if you are from north dakota. I would guess he is not hunting north dakota but south dakota somewhere or maybe nebraska/missouri.


I like where you are going with the deception theory. I read his post and know EXACTLY where he hunted. I thought ND was a pretty big state, in an effort to divert peoples attention he posted he was there. Actually I know the guy and was hunting with him. We were hunting.......wait for it........wait........ just outside of Rapid City, SD, cat's out of the bag. Tons of juvies, 0 pressure...


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

J.D. said:


> BigT said:
> 
> 
> > J.D. said:
> ...


I understand, you are from Nebraska. You will catch on. oke:


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Well if you read his post in one of the other threads he tells you he is going back to SD. So yeah I know the ND thing was BS from the start. I think he says it in the migration report could be wrong though


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

BigT said:


> I understand, you are from Nebraska. You will catch on. oke:


I hope so! If not Ill just head to NE South Dakota since that area has all the juvies! :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

BigT said:


> goosehauler22 said:
> 
> 
> > dont know of too many people that post they are shooting juvies in their home state especially if you are from north dakota. I would guess he is not hunting north dakota but south dakota somewhere or maybe nebraska/missouri.
> ...


He's right just north of Rapid is LOADED right now, probably 9-10 pockets of juvies ranging in the 2000 range up to the 5-6000 range, with a few bigger pockets of adults scattered throughout. If you want to kill snows in the spring Rapid is the place to be, not sure why the snows come through here when the ducks/geese don't both coming south and going north but dannng we have snows!!!


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Chris Hustad said:


> I thought there wasn't any juvies this year? :thumb:
> 
> Great shoot guys.


Not anymore...Pallen shot them all.


----------



## WADSUNALL (Mar 27, 2010)

Why all the secrets on here??? Cannot understand you guys have plenty of birds to go round and such a vast area to hunt them over. Back here we have 1/20 of the birds and gods knows how much less of an area . unless your lucky enough to have been born in some areas then you are not allowed to hunt there, other areas have waiting lists 10years long. i am coming over at the weekend into canada to hopefully get stuck into some snows, keep hearing i need to be north and everthing has gone through but hey ho think i need to just see for myself not sure where to be. think i'll start north and work south. i'll let you know how i get on after 10000 air miles and god knows how many clicks.

Happy hunting Guys. Jim from the UK.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

WADSUNALL said:


> Why all the secrets on here??? Cannot understand you guys have plenty of birds to go round and such a vast area to hunt them over. Back here we have 1/20 of the birds and gods knows how much less of an area . unless your lucky enough to have been born in some areas then you are not allowed to hunt there, other areas have waiting lists 10years long. i am coming over at the weekend into canada to hopefully get stuck into some snows, keep hearing i need to be north and everthing has gone through but hey ho think i need to just see for myself not sure where to be. think i'll start north and work south. i'll let you know how i get on after 10000 air miles and god knows how many clicks.
> 
> Happy hunting Guys. Jim from the UK.


Why all the secrets? Its simple...Do you tell everybody where you are catching a bunch of walleyes everytime you go out? No, you try to keep something like that to yourself. Juvies are a different game then the bulk of the migration. They are isoloated and can be very tough to find. Look at how many views this thread and migration reports has. Some things should really be kept to yourself. I reallly dont understand why people think they have to tell everyone each time they have a good shoot. All your doing is creating more problems for yourself the next time you want to go find some birds. Call me selfish if you want, but it is what is.


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

True Dat!!!


----------



## WADSUNALL (Mar 27, 2010)

Fair one then guys don't post anything at all then. Keep what you find and keep what you shoot to youselves as now i take it then all your threads are you just gloating. 
I'll do the same, infact why have any threads at all, why help anyone, hell no lets just all be selfish. good luck on your future hunts with no threads and no bum steers. oke:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

bigblackfoot said:


> WADSUNALL said:
> 
> 
> > I reallly dont understand why people think they have to tell everyone each time they have a good shoot. All your doing is creating more problems for yourself the next time you want to go find some birds. Call me selfish if you want, but it is what is.


I agree 100%. I love seeing the pile pictures as much as the next guy but the problem is, when you post a pile picture of juvies, all it does is makes people that already threw in the towel for the season get back out and give it one more chance. IMO, keep letting people think there were no juvies this year until the spring season is over, then post up those piles!

BTW, jpallen, nice hunt! :beer:


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

BigBlackFoot Nailed it. call me selfish i'm not going to tell you where the geese are or the walleyes are biting..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Worst thing to moderate here on Nodak - late season snow geese. So few around and nobody wants to give up the info. When you do, it may rain on the parade of the scouters who spent $100 scouting them.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

WADSUNALL said:


> infact why have any threads at all, :


That question has been pondered upon many times.....

But If "Help" equals telling everyone online where the birds are after I just spent $100's in gas you have seriously lost YO mind!! Get off your monitor and start driving is the best advice I can give to you..


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Chris Hustad said:


> Worst thing to moderate here on Nodak - late season snow geese. So few around and nobody wants to give up the info. When you do, it may rain on the parade of the scouters who spent $100 scouting them.


Those can't be truer words.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

WADSUNALL said:


> Happy hunting Guys. Jim from the UK.


This guy lives in the UK. I doubt he walleye fishes or has the ability to just go 'drive around.' Still he will have to find the geese like everyone else.


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

NICE NICE NICE!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> I agree 100%. I love seeing the pile pictures as much as the next guy but the problem is, when you post a pile picture of juvies, all it does is makes people that already threw in the towel for the season get back out and give it one more chance. IMO, keep letting people think there were no juvies this year until the spring season is over, then post up those piles!


One question for you !

What is the purpose of the spring "CONSERVATION" season ?? Think hard now !!!!!!!

If you discourage everyone from going out doesn't that negate the purpose of a "CONSERVATION " season.

You must be shooting enough that you are accomplishing the conservation goals all by yourself. I pat you on the back!


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

dakotashooter2 said:


> > I agree 100%. I love seeing the pile pictures as much as the next guy but the problem is, when you post a pile picture of juvies, all it does is makes people that already threw in the towel for the season get back out and give it one more chance. IMO, keep letting people think there were no juvies this year until the spring season is over, then post up those piles!
> 
> 
> One question for you !
> ...


Dakota,

I don't think people are discouraging anyone. You put in the time, and you will reap the benefits. Remember how you shot birds before the internet? I'm sure you jumped in the truck and found them the old fashioned way. That long standing approach should never change IMO regardless of technology or the season...


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Scott LeDuc said:


> dakotashooter2 said:
> 
> 
> > > I agree 100%. I love seeing the pile pictures as much as the next guy but the problem is, when you post a pile picture of juvies, all it does is makes people that already threw in the towel for the season get back out and give it one more chance. IMO, keep letting people think there were no juvies this year until the spring season is over, then post up those piles!
> ...


Not trying to tell anyone not get out, but like Leduc said you fall in the catergory of those wanting to be spoon fed information on where the birds are without actually getting out yourself..... So you are saying that technology should steer you where to hunt.. If you want to hunt find them yourself!!!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

dakotashooter2 said:


> > I agree 100%. I love seeing the pile pictures as much as the next guy but the problem is, when you post a pile picture of juvies, all it does is makes people that already threw in the towel for the season get back out and give it one more chance. IMO, keep letting people think there were no juvies this year until the spring season is over, then post up those piles!
> 
> 
> One question for you !
> ...


Pretty sure I know what the purpose of the "CONSERVATION" season is. :roll:

I'm not trying to "discourage" anyone but I'm not going to "encourage" anyone that is sitting on their couch to go out and find the one pocket of juvies/nonbreeders that are left to compete with me. Let's say you have 1 pocket of 1000-2000 juvies/non-breeders roosting in one spot and feeding on one X. How would it be beneficial to have more than 1 group hunting them?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

dakotashooter2 said:


> > I agree 100%. I love seeing the pile pictures as much as the next guy but the problem is, when you post a pile picture of juvies, all it does is makes people that already threw in the towel for the season get back out and give it one more chance. IMO, keep letting people think there were no juvies this year until the spring season is over, then post up those piles!
> 
> 
> One question for you !
> ...


The purpose of the conservation season is to shoot geese,not find you a place to hunt.


----------



## mnfshrman (Feb 21, 2006)

And to believe you people call yourselfs hunters. I've never in my life heard such BS. Why not just keep your fingers off the keyboard and not type anything at all. You have an individual that lives out of country asking for some help and this is the BS he has to put up with. For all you HATERS, keep your fingers off the keyboards and your mouths shut. Much better that way and maybe (Just maybe) people will look better on the true hunters that are out there. To believe they say some of the nicest people to meet are from the northcentral part of the country....NOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT bunch of A..Holes in my opinion.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

mnfshrman said:


> And to believe you people call yourselfs hunters. I've never in my life heard such BS. Why not just keep your fingers off the keyboard and not type anything at all. You have an individual that lives out of country asking for some help and this is the BS he has to put up with. For all you HATERS, keep your fingers off the keyboards and your mouths shut. Much better that way and maybe (Just maybe) people will look better on the true hunters that are out there. To believe they say some of the nicest people to meet are from the northcentral part of the country....NOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT bunch of A..Holes in my opinion.


And your post is helpful how?

As for the starter of the thread, it is different since he is out of the country. I have a feeling there was probably more than 1 person on this site that probably helped him out through pm. So sorry they didn't post all the info in the open in this thread for all the armchair scouters.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

KEN W said:


> dakotashooter2 said:
> 
> 
> > > The purpose of the conservation season is to shoot geese,not find you a place to hunt.


 k: Annnnnnnnnnnnd thats a wrap... Case closed!......Survey Says!......Bingo!.......Nail in the coffin!!........

We have excersized the deeeeeeeeemons!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

So are the juvys in bowman county yet? I heard that people have seen some there. :laugh:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think this thread has ran it's course. Like I stated, it's just a moderating nightmare and for every "helpful post" I have almost just as many upset with it.

If I allow information here, I'm called a sellout. If I don't allow it, I'm called a forum nazi.

And like the sands of the hourglass....these are the days of Nodak Outdoors. :thumb: :bop:

I'm going hunting.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

FWIW

My scouting often starts with, and always has" making a few phone calls to narrow down where birds might be. Often it's just a call to a gas station or 2 to ask if they have seen birds in the area. Then going looking for them. It tends to save me 100s of miles. I guess I'm lazy for not blindly driving 1000s of miles and saving 100s of dollars in gas money. I don't expect anyone to give out their spot but is it really out of line for someone to do some preliminary scouting on the internet (as opposed to phone calls)to narrow and area of 20,000 sq miles down to 2000? I think that is all that people are looking for most of the time. It's not lazy it's call being effecient. Letting someone know if birds are in such and such county is not giving away "your" spot.

Next time you go on vacation don't you dare look up hotels, restraunts or bars on the internet.......drive around and find them when you get there. oke:

Seriously...I can't believe you guys. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: When I was in high school we all shared such hunting information (general locations) and never seemed to have any problems (we were all jump shooters and roost busters back then :lol: ) Talk about paranoia...............................

BTW it wouldn't do me any good to "scout" on here anyway cause none of you guys hunt the area I do.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

dakotashooter2 said:


> FWIW
> 
> My scouting often starts with, and always has" making a few phone calls to narrow down where birds might be. Often it's just a call to a gas station or 2 to ask if they have seen birds in the area. Then going looking for them. It tends to save me 100s of miles. I guess I'm lazy for not blindly driving 1000s of miles and saving 100s of dollars in gas money. I don't expect anyone to give out their spot but is it really out of line for someone to do some preliminary scouting on the internet (as opposed to phone calls)to narrow and area of 20,000 sq miles down to 2000? I think that is all that people are looking for most of the time. It's not lazy it's call being effecient. Letting someone know if birds are in such and such county is not giving away "your" spot.
> 
> ...


very well said,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

> Seriously...I can't believe you guys. When I was in high school we all shared such hunting information (general locations) and never seemed to have any problems (we were all jump shooters and roost busters back then ) Talk about paranoia...............................


Did you have 10,000 hunters who you've never met, listening over your shoulder while you were talking?


----------

